# GTR v/s TT RS



## zltm089 (Oct 11, 2011)

Got 2 Audi fans trolling my a$$ on another forum, just wanted to know if anyone on here owned both and if the TT RS is really faster than the GTR?!!!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Think Leo-RS will chime in with his opinions very soon. opcorn:

From what I've heard a remapped one is quicker than a standard GTR


----------



## zltm089 (Oct 11, 2011)

well...i think a fairer comparison would be std v/s std and modded v/s modded....

but hopefully get some answers from you guys...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I think you might be out of luck with that one. I'm not sure how many of our members are hair dressers so, as such, won't need a hair dressers car:chuckle:

I'm sure LEO RS will be along shortly to defend them.

EDIT: sinth beat me to it!


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Not owned both but I can say with 100% certainty the only way a TT- RS (or any other audi including the r8 v10) is faster than a GTR is if the GTR has had its wheels removed!!


----------



## zltm089 (Oct 11, 2011)

TTRS forum - anyone fancy a troll? - Page 2 - ScoobyNet


2 members of the Audi community beg to differ!!!....

I wasn't too sure if they were serious at first!....


----------



## zltm089 (Oct 11, 2011)

The Audi TT Forum :: View topic - TTRS or RS4 buying advice please


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

I can tell you that at VMAX Afterburner, I left one that had a reputed 500+bhp.

For dead :smokin::chuckle:


----------



## zltm089 (Oct 11, 2011)

DarrenA said:


> Not owned both but I can say with 100% certainty the only way a TT- RS (or any other audi including the r8 v10) is faster than a GTR is if the GTR has had its wheels removed!!


:chuckle: :bowdown1:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Wouldnt be seen dead in a TT-RS !!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

If you compare std. vs std the TTRS is slower but a modded TTRS Stronic will give the GTR some trouble up until 100 mph or so. There's a S2 TTRS Stronic with proven Vbox readout of 3.6 seconds to 60 without launch.

A TTRS is fast but in the end GTR wins, especially when you start comparing modded examples.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

DarrenA said:


> Not owned both but I can say with 100% certainty the only way a TT- RS (or any other audi including the r8 v10) is faster than a GTR is if the GTR has had its wheels removed!!


lol


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Leo thats his name. Is that the guy from Scotland? everytime I go to crail there is a ttrs running high 11s but always with launch control


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

JTJUDGE said:


> Leo thats his name. Is that the guy from Scotland? everytime I go to crail there is a ttrs running high 11s but always with launch control


I'm sure it won't be long till Leo appears to answer that lol


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

haha, chav chariot thats news to me!

Quite the thread that.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I had a evo 6 running 362hp and raced a ttrs in York dragway I managed 12.4 and he did 12s quarters. So going on that it don't think ttrs stands a chance against a gtr if both are stock.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

JTJUDGE said:


> Leo thats his name. Is that the guy from Scotland? everytime I go to crail there is a ttrs running high 11s but always with launch control


Yes, up around Adberdeen somehere I believe.
His real name is Craig though.
He is a drag strip fan, which I can understand as that's where his car performs best. (in a straight line)

Has anyone here actually driven a TT-RS?

I had a test drive for an hour before I bought my first GT-R. S2 Tiptronic.
It is not a patch on a GT-R in anyway. Except running costs. So maybe it's OK if you can justify it on budget.

Yes, you can modify it to make it faster, but you can do the same with a GT-R.

It's designed for a whole different type of customer. I won't repeat the stereotypes. 
It's not designed to be the best it can be IMO, it's safe and understeers. It drives like an Audi.

You hear people banging on about drag times because that's where the car performs best. Take them to a track, where they have to cope with corners, and it's all over. 

There is one thing that people may like.
Audi don't convert the centre console to right hand drive, so you do get to touch the passenger's leg every time you use the handbrake.
Not much help when the salesman is with you though...


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ive driven a TTRS and RS3 and both are hopeless through the corners. They understeer terribly. A Drag strip is not a true measure of a car. Personally id say that TTRS is about the only car worth considering as an alternative but i still wouldnt buy one. Heres my (Fantasy Garage) top 5 cars and reasons why.

Fast Car - Nissan GTR (its respected by most as one of the fastest for the price)
Pulling Women Car - White Range Rover Sport. (Nothing does it better)
Fantasy Car - Aston Martin DBS (c'mon we all want to be James bond)
Dream Car - Mclaren F1 (Center driving seat, gold engine bay, 240Mph need i say more)
Drive to Monaco car - Koenigsegg CCXR (No roof, pure Romance)

Um sorry i forgot the TTRS, couldnt find a place for it.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I read one page of the eleven on Scoobynet. I guess it is common knowledge that a lot of Audi (and BMW) owners are part of the 'me too' brigade, but surely the TT RS owners must top that list. What is it with feeling the need to stray on to other marque's forums and braying on about 'my car is faster than yours?' Talk about insecure attention seekers. Seriously: :GrowUp:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> Pulling Women Car - White Range Rover Sport. (Nothing does it better)


You sure?? A Range Rover?? Christ, I live in Essex and not even the women here are that easily impressed.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

New Reg said:


> You sure?? A Range Rover?? Christ, I live in Essex and not even the women here are that easily impressed.


yup, Spend a little, shagg a lot lol.

Its a verility thing apparently haha. Women are attracted to it. Just like a man pushing a pram on his own. seems stupid when you look at it in isolation but men like blondes for the same reason. Blond hair signifies fertility. And just for fun, grey haired women dont get chased by men for the same reason. Blond is considered Pre-menopause and Grey Post. Ironically women like Grey haired men.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> If you compare std. vs std the TTRS is slower but a modded TTRS Stronic will give the GTR some trouble up until 100 mph or so. There's a S2 TTRS Stronic with proven Vbox readout of 3.6 seconds to 60 without launch.
> 
> A TTRS is fast but in the end GTR wins, especially when you start comparing modded examples.


Standard TTRS does 0-60 in 3.6, 0-100 in 9.3 and 1/4m in 12.1 

2012 Audi TT RS Road Test – Review – Car and Driver

Launches harder than a GTR as standard..










Give them a £500 Stage 1 remap, that 0-60 turns into 3.1, 100 turns into 7.2 and the 1/4 turns into 11.3:wavey:












JTJUDGE said:


> Leo thats his name. Is that the guy from Scotland? everytime I go to crail there is a ttrs running high 11s but always with launch control


High 11's?

Crail Raceway Drag Strip & Race Car Track Scotland






Current Crail leaderboard.....










Forgive me if I'm wrong but are you not the chap in 7th position? G Strong?

Your 11.366 vs my 11.371, 5/1000's of a second difference, your GTR runs Stage 4 (630hp?) My TTRS runs S1 (420bhp)

Granted, your horsepower difference shows with your terminal speeds of 130 vs mine of 122 but all that proves is my 0-100 is better and your 100+ is better getting over the line in approx the same time but you passing over that line faster. In all fairness, I would expect a 630hp GTR to run 10.9's so I just think you're struggling for grip at the moment.



DarrenA said:


> Not owned both but I can say with 100% certainty the only way a TT- RS (or any other audi including the r8 v10) is faster than a GTR is if the GTR has had its wheels removed!!


100% certainty, look at the figures above and tell me that again 

Head along to Crail every 2nd Sunday and you will see standard MY10 GTR's running 11.9-12.1. I had a run against a MY11 car a few months back and even that was only posting 11.6's so I wouldn't be so sure, 100% and all that 

In summary, to be fair, it gets a little tiresome, I've stayed out of that thread on scoobynet and equally the one on the TT forum, there's a lot of fishing and trolling going on. The TTRS is a quick car, it's massively under rated in my opinion. 3.1 secs to 60, 7.2 to 100 and 11.3 on the 1/4m is impressive for a bog standard hairdressers car with a £500 software tune. No matter what way you look at it, those figures are impressive and firmly in ''supercar'' territory. Its not just the GTR that can accelerate quickly. Give Launch control/DSG and 4wd to any car with decent power and then numbers are going to be impressive. TTRS is a cheap economical car to run. My insurance costs £350pa (29) tax is £250pa and on a run it can do 40mpg no probs. Servicing is cheap, and its just as spacious (or very near) to a GTR. A TTRS is deceptively big, a GTR is deceptively small. The TT's boot can hold a hell of a lot, the back seats can fit adults in if needs be so its just as practical.

Anyway, it gets a little boring repeating the same old stuff over and over again, granted it's no GTR, there are no 8 sec TT's out there, there are no TT's going round the Nurburgring in 7:15, but for a day to day cheap to run car that can embarass some exciting exotica then the TTRS gets a big thumbs up.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Range Rover Sport?
Are you joking, that's not even really a Range Rover!
ANd because they are cheaper than real Range Rovers they are ten a penny.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO, I can only guess that GT-R launch G is without launch control.
Because my MY11 pulls over 1g according to my V box.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Range Rover Sport?
> Are you joking, that's not even really a Range Rover!
> ANd because they are cheaper than real Range Rovers they are ten a penny.


Do women care? it could even be a diesel lol rather than a Disco in Drag. haha Its a badge, its white, its 4x4. it says good dad, good husband, school run, she can borrow it, she can play TOWIE. haha.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

CT17 said:


> LEO, I can only guess that GT-R launch G is without launch control.
> Because my MY11 pulls over 1g according to my V box.


No, I doubt that. Why would they launch a TTRS and not a GTR? It's a test of hardest launchers, i.e clue in the name 

The figures will be down to the kerb weights of 1450kg for TTRS vs 1750kg for GTR.

The TTRS I suspect will accelerate quicker 0-30, i.e launch harder (Due to its weight) The GTR will then leap ahead to 60 in the 30-60 element. The 997 Turbo S is below that aswell, Audi R8 V10 way below again.

The launch on a TTRS is phenomenal to be honest, it's lightweight and very aggressive.

I think it's best for me to bow out of this now before this thread follows the same path, nothing really more to comment on, standard vs standard GTR wins, tuned vs tuned GTR wins, end of discussion so adios folks


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> Leo thats his name. Is that the guy from Scotland? everytime I go to crail there is a ttrs running high 11s but always with launch control


No TTRS is fastest at Crail I hold the Ultimate $WD all time record by a country mile 

Crail Raceway Drag Strip & Race Car Track Scotland 

2 seconds and 38 mph faster...........TT just dont cut it


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

LEO-RS said:


> Standard TTRS does 0-60 in 3.6, 0-100 in 9.3 and 1/4m in 12.1
> 
> 2012 Audi TT RS Road Test – Review – Car and Driver
> 
> ...


I agree, great alternative. But over 100MPH it begins to come apart as an argument, through the corners its hopeless. If i lived in the US i think it would matter, but it also doesnt turn heads at all because everyone has a TT and its still an Audi so will have reliability problems constantly. Every VAG family car ive had has broken down. Think Coil packs and minor annoyances that take you off the road. If you think Nissan service is crap, try Audi, no matter how much money you have or what car you drive youre still treated awful. Its all false fascade from dealers. The only genuine (nice to customers) dealer i have worked for was MG Rover 2002 - 2004. Crap cars but the dealers were respectable. Ive worked for most manufacturers and they all become a blur of awfulness overall. Hyundai are about as good as it gets at the moment when it comes to customer treatment. A breath of fresh air.

I was in Audi last week, drove the GTR to the dealer to take a look around and as usual i got totally ignored and blanked. I hid the GTR at the back where they couldnt see me get out and i watched as they looked for someone (unlike me) to be browsing. on the way back to my car i saw one spot me and got in and left. prejudged completely. 

GTR, U turn if cos you can do, The TTRS isnt for turning.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I know that with stage 4, I struggle a lot with traction - will see when I get to Pod in January, hopefully the weather is good. 

So the TTRS is decent in a straight line, but what about on track?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

CT17 said:


> LEO, I can only guess that GT-R launch G is without launch control.
> Because my MY11 pulls over 1g according to my V box.


Those figures are from April 2010 so if the testing was done before that it would of been before the proper MY10 onwards launch control so your probably correct.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

New Reg said:


> What is it with feeling the need to stray on to other marque's forums and braying on about 'my car is faster than yours?' Talk about insecure attention seekers. Seriously: :GrowUp:


That's what you call trolls


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

perrin21 said:


> I was in Audi last week, drove the GTR to the dealer to take a look around and as usual i got totally ignored and blanked. I hid the GTR at the back where they couldnt see me get out and i watched as they looked for someone (unlike me) to be browsing. on the way back to my car i saw one spot me and got in and left. prejudged completely.


I got the same from a porsche dealership when I was testing cars... Had driven the Aston (salesman was great, and I was in tshirt and shorts - standard clothes for car testing), GTR was quite good and Porsche was pathetic (I was not even allowed to start the car... salesman had to do it....... its was pushbutton for **** sake!!!!)


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

grahamc said:


> I got the same from a porsche dealership when I was testing cars... Had driven the Aston (salesman was great, and I was in tshirt and shorts - standard clothes for car testing), GTR was quite good and Porsche was pathetic (I was not even allowed to start the car... salesman had to do it....... its was pushbutton for **** sake!!!!)


Before I bought the gtr I went to Audi in jeans, tshirt and drove my Pulsar GTIR. That's a test of a dealerships prejudgement lol, wouldn't even test drive me.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Anyway, it gets a little boring repeating the same old stuff over and over again, granted it's no GTR, there are no 8 sec TT's out there, there are no TT's going round the Nurburgring in 7:15, but for a day to day cheap to run car that can embarass some exciting exotica then the TTRS gets a big thumbs up.


I couldn't have said it better. :bowdown1:

I've owned a mk2 TT V6, TTS and had considerably long test drive on a TTRS manual and a passenger ride in a tuned TTRS Stronic and they are all lovely cars. Loving the interior build quality above all but that's german standard for you. However to be fair the ICE and Nav systems in the TTRS is getting very dated even in the 2012 models...

TTRS will never be "better" than a GTR in performance comparison. It's not even fair comparing both together. However TTRS (especially the STronic version) once tuned could be ridiculously fast for what it is. 

Maintenance costs are way cheaper compared to GTR by the way


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> No, I doubt that. Why would they launch a TTRS and not a GTR? It's a test of hardest launchers, i.e clue in the name
> 
> The figures will be down to the kerb weights of 1450kg for TTRS vs 1750kg for GTR.
> 
> The TTRS I suspect will accelerate quicker 0-30, i.e launch harder (Due to its weight) The GTR will then leap ahead to 60 in the 30-60 element. The 997 Turbo S is below that aswell, Audi R8 V10 way below again.


As per a post above, it's from 2010 is before Nissan put a proper launch control on which slashes half a second from the 0-60 time. 
So that expalins why I seem to be pulling more than 1g but this thing you posted shows under 1.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> Before I bought the gtr I went to Audi in jeans, tshirt and drove my Pulsar GTIR. That's a test of a dealerships prejudgement lol, wouldn't even test drive me.


I turned up in a Fabia Greenline II (78 mpg) diesel and they let me hoon one for an hour... :chuckle:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Those figures are from April 2010 so if the testing was done before that it would of been before the proper MY10 onwards launch control so your probably correct.


Impossible, TTRS DSG didnt exist back then. Only released in 2011.

The clue is in the name of the test, hardest launchers  No idea if it's a MY10/MY11 GTR that they used but you can launch a MY10 car no probs.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> ...but you can launch a MY10 car no probs.


Yes, but it's still about half/third of a second slower to 60mph, so obviously the launch is not as good.
I've had a MY10 and a MY11 GT-R and I can tell you there is a big difference in how they get off the line.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ive just specced one up on Audi's site and came to £61720 without electric seats and no sat nav option. Ouch. Its a Golf right?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

VW won't let you have the 2.5TFSI (which is a nice engine IMO) in the Golf though...


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Who Cares! it's a Bloody TT uke:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> Ive just specced one up on Audi's site and came to £61720 without electric seats and no sat nav option. Ouch. Its a Golf right?


Audi TTRS+ lists at £47k, Audi will give you 10% off new order. No need to spec a + model up, it has all the goodies. TTRS has electric seats as standard. + model has nav etc.

You would be mad to pay anything above £50k for one. I paid £44k new for mine.

Audi offer very generous discounts on these, minimum of 10%, I dont think there are many that pay £45k+


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

LEO-RS said:


> Audi TTRS+ lists at £47k, Audi will give you 10% off new order. No need to spec a + model up, it has all the goodies. TTRS has electric seats as standard. + model has nav etc.
> 
> You would be mad to pay anything above £50k for one. I paid £44k new for mine.
> 
> Audi offer very generous discounts on these, minimum of 10%, I dont think there are many that pay £45k+


They also throw in a free pair of clippers


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

johnhanton57 said:


> Who Cares! it's a Bloody TT uke:


Is there anything left of the original GTR in your car John Some could say the same about anything Nissan, it's just a Nissan, a crap Jap car company. No disrespect, but for the badge snobs, something that will always be picked up on. It's a fast Nissan, but remember it's a Nissan, it doesnt have an Audi badge, a BMW badge, a Porsche badge, it has a Nissan badge attached to it. Pretty silly argument though eh, likewise, as is a TT being a hairdressers car 

When you can outdrag a Bugatti Veyron, you should be banned from these kind of discussions :thumbsup:


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

LEO-RS said:


> Audi TTRS+ lists at £47k, Audi will give you 10% off new order. No need to spec a + model up, it has all the goodies. TTRS has electric seats as standard. + model has nav etc.
> 
> You would be mad to pay anything above £50k for one. I paid £44k new for mine.
> 
> Audi offer very generous discounts on these, minimum of 10%, I dont think there are many that pay £45k+


I didnt go silly, Just comparible to a standard GTR. Ive never known Audi discount anything by 10%


Engine
49,460.00 GBP

TT RS plus Coupé 2.5 TFSI quattro S tronic 360 PS 
Combined fuel consumption: 33.2 mpg
Combined CO2 emissions: 197 g/km (EU5)
Urban consumption: 23.0 mpg
Extra urban consumption: 44.8 mpg
Exterior
525.00 GBP

Sepang Blue
Interior

Seats: Bucket seats	
Material: Fine Nappa leather	
Seats: Black (with Silver stitching)
Dashboard: Black-Black
Carpet: Black
Headliner: Black	
Equipment

Audi exclusive Black front floor matts with RS logo
450.00 GBP
Audi exclusive headlining in Alcantara
1,620.00 GBP
Audi exclusive inlays in Ibis white
625.00 GBP
Audi exclusive seat belts
1,360.00 GBP
Audi hill-hold assist
90.00 GBP
Audi magnetic ride
970.00 GBP
BOSE® surround sound system
485.00 GBP
Comfort package
510.00 GBP
Door mirrors - electrically folding
190.00 GBP
Front Bucket seats
1,960.00 GBP
High-beam assist
125.00 GBP
Interior light package
125.00 GBP
Mobile telephone preparation - Low with Bluetooh and voice control
145.00 GBP
Audi exclusive controls package in Black suede
755.00 GBP
Privacy glass
330.00 GBP
TV reception - analogue and digital
815.00 GBP
Tyre pressure loss indicator
75.00 GBP


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Audi TTRS+ lists at £47k, Audi will give you 10% off new order. No need to spec a + model up, it has all the goodies. TTRS has electric seats as standard. + model has nav etc.
> 
> You would be mad to pay anything above £50k for one. I paid £44k new for mine.
> 
> Audi offer very generous discounts on these, minimum of 10%, I dont think there are many that pay £45k+


Must have improved the spec.
The one I drove in Oct 2010 had no nav and no electric seats, both optional extras. My head touched the roof lining as well, which was disappointing.

The GT-R does not have much headroom, but I've never been in any car with as little as the TT-RS. No idea how I'd have got a helmet on, regular seats or expensive Recaro option.

How do you manage, or are you fairly short?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

johnhanton57 said:


> They also throw in a free pair of clippers


shoud say GHD on the back rather than TTRS lol


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Fair enough the TTRS is a fast car. 

but i dont get the comparison. It's like saying my house is better then yours because my kitchen is nearly as big as yours. But not comparing the other rooms. 

A TTRS with a simple tune is faster then a GT3 RS in a straight line. But which is the better car? By a mile the GT3.

the BMW M1 in a quarter mile is nearly as fast as the ttrs but in a half mile race the BMW is faster. Even in the quarter mile it actually has a faster trap speed. 

Would you say the BMW is as fast as a GT-R, hello no but lets all be honest here the only reason you compare the straight line speed of the ttrs and the GT-R is to make you feel better about your self/purchase/whatever.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

perrin21 said:


> shoud say GHD on the back rather than TTRS lol


PMSL, i can only guess at what GHD means but perhaps we could start a Guess what GHDmeans on a TT since it's Friday

I'll start shall I *Good Head Delivered* in this *Tottie Transport. * 

as a bit of harmless fun feel free to contribute it is after all Friday:clap:


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Impossible said:


> Fair enough the TTRS is a fast car.
> 
> but i dont get the comparison. It's like saying my house is better then yours because my kitchen is nearly as big as yours. But not comparing the other rooms.
> 
> ...



M1 is an amazing car. i think you mean 1M


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> I didnt go silly, Just comparible to a standard GTR. Ive never known Audi discount anything by 10%
> 
> 
> Engine
> ...


Here are some current drive the deal quotes of what you should expect to pay for a brand new TTRS...

RS S-Tronic Plus.. (£43,507)










RS S-Tronic... (£41,922)










RS Manual... (£40,730)










So you should not be paying anymore than £44k for a brand new TTRS+. The + spec means there is no need for optional extras to be bundled on top, it's a very good spec and has the newer 360bhp engine also.

New Nissan GTR on Drive the deal? £70k? Quite a difference in price to be fair.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

No offence, there is quite a difference in car. End of Story.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

LEO-RS said:


> Here are some current drive the deal quotes of what you should expect to pay for a brand new TTRS...
> 
> RS S-Tronic Plus.. (£43,507)
> 
> ...



Yawn, ive seen so many sites like this throughout my career. Very few deliver and most dont. Headlines are great until they dont supply the car or its a different spec to what you expected. Ive worked in the industry for 15 years and the internet is full of Cr4P. Do you really believe stories during a recession that manufacturers are over producing cars these days and have fields full of them they cant sell? if thats true why is there a waiting list for almost everything. Even citroen have a wait on C1 lol. Its a get you in headline. Blue cross sale, Up to 10% off selected models, Sale ends Sunday (mysteriously starts again Monday). Uk dealer margin on Audi is approx 5%, the rest is manufacturer subsidy and Back end moneys. They dont subsidise RS, they build to order.

Also

The quoted prices include a £1,250 discount which is conditional upon you taking out finance arranged by the dealer. Audi are offering Solutions PCP finance at 6.9% APR Representative over 18-48 months with a minimum deposit of 10%. The dealer that we put you in touch with will arrange the finance if required. Subject to Status. Written quote available on request. If you do not wish to take out this finance then you will need to add £1,250 to the prices that we quote online.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

LEO-RS said:


> Is there anything left of the original GTR in your car John Some could say the same about anything Nissan, it's just a Nissan, a crap Jap car company. No disrespect, but for the badge snobs, something that will always be picked up on. It's a fast Nissan, but remember it's a Nissan, it doesnt have an Audi badge, a BMW badge, a Porsche badge, it has a Nissan badge attached to it. Pretty silly argument though eh, likewise, as is a TT being a hairdressers car
> 
> When you can outdrag a Bugatti Veyron, you should be banned from these kind of discussions :thumbsup:


Please get it right......... its a bloody Datsun!!! 

And hows the TTRS round tracks?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

grahamc said:


> Please get it right......... its a bloody Datsun!!!
> 
> And hows the TTRS round tracks?


Hopeless. Id be surprised if Audi even let you turn off the ESP fully.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Impossible said:


> the BMW M1 in a quarter mile is nearly as fast as the ttrs but in a half mile race the BMW is faster. Even in the quarter mile it actually has a faster trap speed.


Think you're talking porkies with all due respect 

The 1M is nowhere near the pace of a TTRS, it 1/4's in 13secs at best. The difference between a car that 1/4's in 13 vs a car that 1/4's in 12 is huge (About 10-15 car lengths). At no point would a 1M overtake a TTRS, TTRS has superior 0-150 figures and a higher top end too :chuckle:

Sorry, I dont rate the 1M.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

A modern car with 4WD and a decent semi-auto box will lop 1-2 seconds off a 0-60 time compared to a car of similar horsepower and size for 15 years ago. 

It is the shift time and traction that gets mitigated in the GTR and TT-RS.

Once the car is moving (which is 95% of real driving begins) it's anyone's game.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

perrin21 said:


> Yawn, ive seen so many sites like this throughout my career. Very few deliver and most dont. Headlines are great until they dont supply the car or its a different spec to what you expected. Ive worked in the industry for 15 years and the internet is full of Cr4P. Do you really believe stories during a recession that manufacturers are over producing cars these days and have fields full of them they cant sell? if thats true why is there a waiting list for almost everything. Even citroen have a wait on C1 lol. Its a get you in headline. Blue cross sale, Up to 10% off selected models, Sale ends Sunday (mysteriously starts again Monday). Uk dealer margin on Audi is approx 5%, the rest is manufacturer subsidy and Back end moneys. They dont subsidise RS, they build to order.
> 
> Also
> 
> The quoted prices include a £1,250 discount which is conditional upon you taking out finance arranged by the dealer. Audi are offering Solutions PCP finance at 6.9% APR Representative over 18-48 months with a minimum deposit of 10%. The dealer that we put you in touch with will arrange the finance if required. Subject to Status. Written quote available on request. If you do not wish to take out this finance then you will need to add £1,250 to the prices that we quote online.


I got a brand new £52k spec for £44k in June 2011 and if you visit the TT forum, you will see that my buy was far from unique. Plenty people are getting huge discounts off these from Audi. I can only say from experience, I've had 2 TTRS's and both with a minimum of 10% off list, my current car, 15% off list price.

I would say those DTD figures were fairly accurate. Infact, they do all the work for you to get those prices if you go through them. At £44k I think they are a good buy. I wouldn't pay £50k+ for one though as afterall, it is ''only a TT''


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

As a matter of interest, what are the residuals on a TTRS.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> As a matter of interest, what are the residuals on a TTRS.


TTRS listed at £42k in May 2009 when they were released. TTRS 09 plates are currently selling for £26k in November 2012

So pretty decent residuals if you keep them long enough. Keep them a year from new and no doubts it's going to hurt the pocket.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

LEO-RS said:


> I got a brand new £52k spec for £44k in June 2011 and if you visit the TT forum, you will see that my buy was far from unique. Plenty people are getting huge discounts off these from Audi. I can only say from experience, I've had 2 TTRS's and both with a minimum of 10% off list, my current car, 15% off list price.
> 
> I would say those DTD figures were fairly accurate. Infact, they do all the work for you to get those prices if you go through them. At £44k I think they are a good buy. I wouldn't pay £50k+ for one though as afterall, it is ''only a TT''


Its VWFS that give £1250 FDA to the deal. Dont take it and they dont offer it. Its a TT, A pretty golf with a 2.5 engine and a snotty badge. just doesnt ring my bell lol. Id rather have something that has been a cult car in the underground that Few ex BMW owners driving an AUDI's know anything about lol.

Anyone else notice that people let you out of side roads in the GTR? It certainly makes my commute quicker lol.

Ive never seen Apple discount anything. Brand image is crucial to any company. If you have a good product you dont give it away. £40K is too much for a TT, i dont care what engine you put in it. £50k is insane and £60K you need locking up. IMHO.

Ill take a used GTR with 550BHP Stage 1 and electric seats and Sat Nav and head turning looks over a TTRS every day. If AUDI want my money they should think about how their stupid name sounds. Audi? how do you say it? Au Di? or is it Aordi? think about it. Say audio, Remove the 'O' and thats how it should be pronounced.

Vorsprung Durch Technik??? Advancement through Technology, Really??? Optional Seatbelts, Optional interior light package, Optional Hill Hold Assist. These things are standard on a Hyundai. 

Überteuert prätentiös Autos - as youve probably thought before.


----------



## TTRStooFAST4u (Nov 23, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> Ive driven a TTRS and RS3 and both are hopeless through the corners. They understeer terribly. A Drag strip is not a true measure of a car. Personally id say that TTRS is about the only car worth considering as an alternative but i still wouldnt buy one. Heres my (Fantasy Garage) top 5 cars and reasons why.
> 
> Fast Car - Nissan GTR (its respected by most as one of the fastest for the price)
> Pulling Women Car - White Range Rover Sport. (Nothing does it better)
> ...



Bloody hell, this guys a bigger chav than the scoobynet folks!

A pulling woman car loooool.

And then he proceeds to chose the chav tastic RR Sport lmao. 

Looks like the GTR range is already going to the dogs


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

TTRStooFAST4u said:


> Bloody hell, this guys a bigger chav than the scoobynet folks!
> 
> A pulling woman car loooool.
> 
> ...


chose? choose.


----------



## TTRStooFAST4u (Nov 23, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> Its VWFS that give £1250 FDA to the deal. Dont take it and they dont offer it. Its a TT, A pretty golf with a 2.5 engine and a snotty badge. just doesnt ring my bell lol. Id rather have something that has been a cult car in the underground that Few ex BMW owners driving an AUDI's know anything about lol.
> 
> Anyone else notice that people let you out of side roads in the GTR? It certainly makes my commute quicker lol.
> 
> ...



All those things are also optional on a Porsche.

Pay attention now, and you will learn something.

A Audi is a premium brand, it's not a Renault, a Hyundai, ford or Nissan.

It's bought by aspirational people. People with a bit of class who like to get from A to B in comfort and style. Audi (and Porsche) recognise their target market have money, and that their brand is desirable. Therefore they can boost their income by making everything a optional extra. They have worked out that their brand image is so strong that people will pay the premium without squabble.

And this is how business works. Go back to school


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

TTRStooFAST4u said:


> Bloody hell, this guys a bigger chav than the scoobynet folks!
> 
> A pulling woman car loooool.
> 
> ...


I love Friday Banter:runaway:


----------



## TTRStooFAST4u (Nov 23, 2012)

perrin21 said:


> chose? choose.


Plan the iPhone chav boy

Edit 

Blame, don't want to make the ignorant chav angry lol


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay, I'm definitely bowing out now, I can just see this thread going on for 15 pages again.

For you GTR guys, dont bite


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

TTRStooFAST4u said:


> All those things are also optional on a Porsche.
> 
> Pay attention now, and you will learn something.
> 
> ...


As meantioned earlier you also get a free hairdresser kit, No Charge! but she is from Essex with a mouth on her like a Badgers ass. 

Where's the nearest dealer


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

TTRStooFAST4u said:


> All those things are also optional on a Porsche.
> 
> Pay attention now, and you will learn something.
> 
> ...


Can aspirational people not spell? or write sentences correctly? 

An Audi...
An aspirational person...
A Person with a bit of class...
Whom like to get from A to B...

They have worked out that their brand image is so strong that people will pay the premium without squabble. 

Hmm, more fool them.

Sentences dont start with And. Maybe you should go back to school or the TT forum.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

might sound a bit chav, but have to say perrin is spot on with the white RR. 
women seem to bloody love those things... god knows why though - probably the same reason they watch the only way is essex and the x-factor. i gave up working that out a long time ago!!!


----------



## TTRStooFAST4u (Nov 23, 2012)

TTRS on the track:

TTRS spanks the m3 around the racetrack. Same day, same driver, 4 different tracks.

TTRS stage 2 in targa tasmania rally beats every single modded GTR and Porsche apart from one 700hp GTR. All others can't compete. Once there's more development done on the TTRS it will best the last remaining much more powerful GTR too. Our mod market is small, the GTR's are large. The TT is at disadvantage.

TTS with coilovers, arbs, geo, haldex controller remap ad exhaust boosted to 320hp laps the nurburgring in 7mins 38 secs.

A TTRS will blitz that time.

TTRS in the VLN race series beats the GTR's.

So yes, if you throw away all the shit Audi put in this car to appease the average asshole TT driver who cares more about comfort then the car is very capable.

All it requires is a decent geo setup, bushes not made from marshmallow, and a it's bloody quick.


----------



## TTRStooFAST4u (Nov 23, 2012)

nick the tubman said:


> might sound a bit chav, but have to say perrin is spot on with the white RR.
> women seem to bloody love those things... god knows why though - probably the same reason they watch the only way is essex and the x-factor. i gave up working that out a long time ago!!!


Maybe the sort of trash women you tend to go for. Says alot about yourself and the places in which you spend your time!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> might sound a bit chav, but have to say perrin is spot on with the white RR.
> women seem to bloody love those things... god knows why though - probably the same reason they watch the only way is essex and the x-factor. i gave up working that out a long time ago!!!


The TTRS is a head turner for sure. 

Have you seen some of the good looking hairdressers driving them. 

They always turn my head but I must admit I've seen some blond MILF shockers in them as well


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Okay, I'm definitely bowing out now, I can just see this thread going on for 15 pages again.
> 
> For you GTR guys, dont bite


This will be my last post on the thread too Leo now that a new wind up merchant has arrived. :chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TTRStooFAST4u said:


> Looks like this GTR thread is already going to the dogs


I couldn't agree more and, as we've had all this bollocks before I'm locking this thread as it's such old news.


----------

